# Samyang 12mm wide angle lens



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

For those of you who are interested in these sort of things, I have just bought a Samyang 12mm Ultra Wide Angle for my Fuji X camera. They are fantastic value for money being cheaper than anything similar with exceptional sharpness - but manual focus only. Here is just one of my latest photos taken after a very nice lunch in the pub opposite










This is Titchfield Abbey which in days gone by was an abbey and a private dwelling for Lord Wriothesley, 1st Earl of Southampton - he got it cheap from Henry V111. The pub opposite, The Fisherman's Rest is lovely - two main courses, two puds and two drinks (good beer) for less than £21 - can't be bad

Have a good weekend

*

*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice...I'd like one of these (lens...not the castle) :thumbsup:

Have you done any post camera processing to correct the perspective? The towers at each end look pretty vertical whereas I would have expected them to lean in a bit...so was just wondering....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What is the sensor size/format on the Fuji cam?

Later,
William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It's an APS C sensor 16MP.

Yes I corrected the perspective as unless you are shooting exactly horizontally, you get converging verticals as with any ultra wide lens I suppose.

Cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ordered one of these lenses...really looking forward to its arrival.

Thanks for heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It finally arrived today. What a great lens :thumbsup: ...really sharp even when fully open but at the other end, f16 and f22, it is rather poor. Going to have fun with it, but a quick photo outside our house. No problem with it being manual focus once Focus Magnify is assigned to C1 on the a6000 and set to Aperture Priority:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

If you set the focus to just before the 'L' of the infinity mark on the lens, everything from about 5 foot to infinity is in focus. Then you can forget about the manual focus bit, just set the aperture and fire away - simples


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

aroma said:


> If you set the focus to just before the 'L' of the infinity mark on the lens, everything from about 5 foot to infinity is in focus. Then you can forget about the manual focus bit, just set the aperture and fire away - simples


 I couldn't possibly do that. 

If there is no auto-focus, I want to *see* that it is in focus. Can't teach an old dog new trick and all that.... :wheelchair:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> I couldn't possibly do that.
> 
> If there is no auto-focus, I want to *see* that it is in focus. Can't teach an old dog new trick and all that.... :wheelchair:


 It's a good job we're all different - I have to say that I find this technique very useful especially when there isn't a lot of time to compose leisurely 

This is the lens' performance throughout its range:










As you say, f16 and f22 are just good to fair but the other apertures are extremely good with f5.6 being superb. Not bad for a cheap lens


----------

